# Facebook settles into new home just days before expected IPO filing



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Facebook moves into Sun Microsystem's former 57-acre campus in Menlo Park and lays claim to Silicon Valley's premier vanity address: 1 Hacker Way.


Here


----------

